# Coping with a tripod feral



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I just mentioned in another forum about one of my ferals, Malin, that has a lump on her hip; it can't be a vaccination reaction because she never had any. She is also lame on the opposite leg.
She's the next candidate to be spayed so that'll be checked up at that time. Unfortunatly with ferals, specially 'hard ferals' like she is if I catch it now and take it to the vet it will be very difficult to do it again so all has to be done at once.
I suppose she'll have to be euthanized but I wondered, in the remote case that it gets better if her leg is amputated_I heard of such case so that's why I'm bringing it up_ would she have a chance to live in the colony as a tripod? The caregiver took the tripod back because it was a somewhat tame feral and she kept her in a room. But Malin isn't tame at all..what's your opinion? Thanks!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

It would be ideal if she is accepted in a cat sanctuary - since she won't be adoptable (not very soon at least). Unless there is somebody out there that can provide sweet Malin with a forever home accepting & loving her with and for her wild side

If none of the above solutions are possible (they would be ideal) - I would assume that even if her leg gets amputated she will more than likely hang around mostly near your house - therefore being easier for you to keep an eye on her..make sure she eats and is doing well healthwise.
I haven't seen tripod kitties in the wild - it would be nice if Dr. Jean's sees this thread - she might have some experience with this situation.
How is Malin doing now, Rosalie? Is she spayed yet?
I hope all will turn out perfectly for her as well as you - I know where your heart is


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Malin hadn't been around for several days now  no way to know how she's doing, I hope she'll come back. She isn't spayed so probably will be pregnant. Then again she might be there tomorrow, don't know.
The ferals don't live near my property but by and around my husband's business which's 10 blocks from our house. We feed them in a back alley; so I won't be able to keep an eye on her..she'll be spayed but don't know when. I have to consider 1 or 2 cats at a time b/c that's how the vet prefers it and I couldn't afford s/n and medical care; $90 neuter and shots plus booster shoots(didn't count shots and testing before) and $ 100+ for females; anyhow it's money well invested (would be nice if it were cheaper though) there is at least one_that I know of_rescue group and s/n clinics have been set up about 100 mi from my town..I know some people connected to them but going to another town to s/n..it was done once I know but closer than 100 mi..


----------

